# Plants IDs please.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So I had these plant shipped to me under the name of red aponogeton. I don't see anything red or very aponogeton about them. The bulb part looks way too much like a crypt's main root.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you know if they were grown emersed or submersed from where u got them?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

This growth is the submersed one. They arrived in horrible conditions, the leaves melted and thats the growth I got.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Supposedly Tropica recently (i think last year or so) released a new aponogeton variety called "Aponogeton crispus 'red'" ...

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=083B

Maybe that is it? I think it's a little too small to tell for sure, but i also admit that i'm not very good at plant id's...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Tanan,
I can't see enough details, but I think, Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae would be possible, too.
Could you try to make a more detailed pic?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Here you go mire. I was thinking about Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks more like balansae to me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump. Mire?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with Johan, it seems to be C. crispatula var. balansae, but to be honest, the pictures are quite blurred and e.g. the leaf nervature isn't clearly visible. Also a more detailed pic of the root/rhizome area would be telling.
If the plant develops underground runners, it's surely the mentioned Crypt. Aponogeton species have mostly tuber-like rhizomes/corms and they lack runners.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

could also be cryptocoryne flaccidifolia.. just so hard to tell


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

ddavila06 said:


> could also be cryptocoryne flaccidifolia.. just so hard to tell


Now I also notice that the leaves are quite narrow, compared to the hand. According to Jacobsen the leaves of variety flaccidifolia are 5-12 mm wide:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/crispatula-key.html
But it may be that there are crispatula forms that can't be clearly determined as one of the described crispatula varieties.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

It has been in the tank for like 5-6 months. And all I got is this growth. The tank went through high light, high CO2 to mid light mid co2 and mid light no co2. Yet all I have seen is them melting their older leaves and growing this small thing in all that time. I'll try to take detail pics but I've horrible old canon and don't know how to do a closeup.


----------

